# The Right chip for the 2.7t



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

Yo, so the weather is on the brink of change, and once it gets hot I'm going to want to go fast.... 
so I was wondering if anyone knew of the best chip to get for the 2.7 engine, I'm looking for one that isn't going to overwork the ko3 stock turbos, I dont want to have to replace them anytime soon


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

Hey Twin
I've got the GIAC software. Plenty power and great drivability. When I did mine they were the only outfit that offered OBDII programming on the C5. I believe others do this now too. No soldering on my ECU! 
Not sure it it's the best, but it is worth every cent!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## dimeadozen (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

JD, APR has the best software for your A6. They offer multiple program switching and extra options. APR software is the most reliable and makes great power. It is a flash loaded software through the OBDII port. Their's might not make the most power, but that's intentional. APR's engineers designed the software so your turbo's aren't running on the ragged edge. They figure if it's reliable and makes power, you'll be a repeat customer in the future. I am the only APR distributor in the midwest and am available any time 8-5 at 816 561 6665. 


_Modified by dimeadozen at 8:33 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## aarontheplumber (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

I just had the APR software installed on my car yesterday at GMP Performance. I haven't had any other software to compare to. It is a huge difference accross the power band real impressed with the low end power, which I thought was lacking pretty bad. Thats my two cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I kind of don't think it matters for just chip... now if you go K04's that may need a little research


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_..now if you go K04's that may need a little research

Hey Joe
Nice ride! I sometimes wish mine was silver... 
What does yours put down at the wheels? Just wondering with your setup etc.
Chees
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (dimeadozen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimeadozen* »_JD, ...APR has the best software for your A6. They offer multiple program switching and extra options

I will not get into the "best" battle as that has been talked about enough...
FYI... GIAC software also offers "switching" ability. They sell a handheld OBDII switcher, or you can do it with a VAG-COM. IMHO, you might as well buy a VAG-COM as the switcher's price is so close to it and only does the switching. At least the VAG-COM will be useful for diagnostics etc.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (Massboykie)*

Thanks to everyone who responded, and you guys all provided the right information....however, could you guys post up some links, or maybe some specific prices?
I'm an amateur car enthusiast, and my knowledge of the intricacies of my audi is slim to none...so if you could be as detailed as possible in describing the process of tuning I would be grateful.
I may not know much about cars (I'm learning though!) but I do know I want to add a lil more "umph" to my 2.7t...its is a beautiful car and rides smooth, but the other day on the highway I got my ass handed to me by some punk in a well tuned, Lancer Evo....so I want my revenge!
I'm open to all suggestions, brands, kits, or whatever, just let me know what you think so I can make an educated decision.
cheers chaps


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

Hey Twin
Here's just a few links...
http://www.VAGlinks.com 
The Chip companies are under "Performance Vendors". Ballpark you are probably looking at around $500-$600 for the 2.7T. Worth every cent though. I dyno-ed mine before and after and went from 175 to 245 at the wheels. Trust me, you can feel the difference...








Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html


----------



## dimeadozen (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: The Right chip for the 2.7t (GLS-S4)*

http://www.bobhindsonracinginc.com
http://www.goapr.com
Call me if you have any questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

hey Mass you're right about the chip war it's really about the interface you want. If you want to have an OBD 2 loader REVO is is good and for anti-theft/valet switch APR but the "MAIN" thing you should look for is support in the area

BTW my dyno is in my pic poster


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_BTW my dyno is in my pic poster 

Hey Joe
Nice 330.... Nice ride man!
I would like to get to 300 at the wheels... 
Some day when I get the money together...
Sweet ride dude!
I am thinking of covering my dash trim in carbon this summer. The carbon covering is the easy part... Was is a b!tch to thake everything apart to put the carbon inserts in?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

no it's cake to do just need a plastic puddy knife and use it to pry the parts out they all have pins that pop in and out. only hard 1 is the surround around the hazard button


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Sweet!









I'll tackle them one by one this summer. I'll just "wrap" each one in carbon. Maybe do a DIY of it.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

here's a link to DIY carbon fiber http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=1827179


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Thanks dude
That is exactly what I was looking for.
It looks like a ton of work, but damn it looks sweet after!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

